# Pics Of Your City's CITY HALL!!!!



## prolixity (Jun 13, 2007)

And since I actually live in both cities, here's Sacramento's (images not mine).









Although the most impressive structure in Sacramento is the State Capitol, which resembles San Francisco's city hall quite a bit:


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

More Sacramento:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

the Paris one is beautiful


----------

